# Just a few pics to share



## Grim Reefer (Dec 25, 2005)

Enjoy


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice!  What strain is she?


----------



## Grim Reefer (Dec 26, 2005)

This is a cross between DP White Widow and DP Blue Berry, which I have done myself. Exstreamly potent, but I like it that way.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Dec 26, 2005)

saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-weeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 27, 2005)

Which plant was used to pollinate? The blueberry or the WW?


----------



## Grim Reefer (Dec 28, 2005)

I believe BB to WW.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 28, 2005)

Did the mix with the blueberry make the hit less harsh than just straight ww?


----------



## Alize (Jan 17, 2006)

*That is a Gorgeous plant!!! *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 18, 2006)

Damn Grim, that's serious lookin bud man! Now there's another kind of Blueberry I could get addicted to! I could smoke some and then eat some Blueberry Waffles with Blueberry Surp!

And a glass of Quik.

Blow some into your monitor for us...ok, I'm ready....


----------



## lady kush (Jan 20, 2006)

*Hey Grim , nice plant...she is beautiful. Thats gonna be some bomb ass smoke *


----------



## Daboss (Feb 21, 2006)

for show tight plant man get ready for some bomb ass weed


----------



## FaTal1 (Feb 28, 2006)

that plant and my new bong will do the job hehehehe it will have me flying


----------



## budcrazy (Mar 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 12, 2006)

yea looks like some good shit


----------



## johnthefisherman (Apr 6, 2006)

mmmm that sum straight killer bud white widow rocks the cranium


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 6, 2006)

Damm she looks damm fine, your dam fine grower GR dam you get an A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 
i said dam like 4 time make that five times 
later dog see ya around the MP 
YD


----------

